# Thompson event on sept 30 anyone going ?



## bpcr (May 13, 2006)

I guess tompson is having and event in tampa at the hard rock, is anyone going? A friend of mine bought us tix he is new to cigars and did it as a good will gesture to me so we could hang out. Not sure what to expect with this tompson has such a good rep. Was thinking about haning in ybor city before and after if anyone is going lets all hook up and bs.... AB :w+:al =


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

I'll be there
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=32064


----------



## akagorilla (Nov 7, 2005)

I was there. 

Any reviews?

See pictures of the event on the blog.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

akagorilla said:


> I was there.
> 
> Any reviews?
> 
> See pictures of the event on the blog.


see
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=32064


----------

